# Has anyone installed a kill switch for trolling motor?



## Andy Taylor

I'd like to install a kill switch for the trolling motor on my kayak, in case I fell out while it was running. The simpler, the better. 

I use a Minn Kota 40 lb. Endura Max with a Group 24 battery.

Thanks.


----------



## great white

Tether line to a quick disconnect in the power line to the battery would be the simplest I would think.....


----------



## Andy Taylor

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364892#p364892 said:


> great white » Sat Aug 30, 2014 5:10 am[/url]"]Tether line to a quick disconnect in the power line to the battery would be the simplest I would think.....



Could you be more specific? Thanks.


----------



## earl60446

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364892#p364892 said:


> great white » Today, 04:10[/url]"]Tether line to a quick disconnect in the power line to the battery would be the simplest I would think.....



A regular disconnect as used on an outboard probably will not work. Not enough current capacity for a trolling motor power line.
Maybe use a solenoid from a starter application and some kind of tether switch to control it.
Tim


----------



## great white

Put something like this in the power line: https://www.amazon.ca/Minn-Kota-Trolling-Motor-Plug/dp/B001PTHKSA/ref=pd_sim_auto_1/187-8951563-9262732?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FQ97BQR5HY7E620BKSR

You can find the same thing on eBay pretty cheaply. Just not pretty black. They use them for everything from winch motors to forklifts. Just get one rated for your amperage load.

Anchor one side of the plug to the motor/boat/mount/etc. Tie a small rope to the free end of the connector and the other end to yourself somewhere. I suggest a clip on the human side so you can ditch it quickly if needed. 

Fall out and the rope yanks the plug or you can at lest grab the rope and try to yank the plug.

That it in a nutshell. How fancy you make it is up to you.

Same idea on an outboard except the kill "clip" usually just grounds out the ignition and kills the spark.


----------



## great white

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364914#p364914 said:


> earl60446 » Today, 12:41[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364892#p364892 said:
> 
> 
> 
> great white » Today, 04:10[/url]"]Tether line to a quick disconnect in the power line to the battery would be the simplest I would think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A regular disconnect as used on an outboard probably will not work. Not enough current capacity for a trolling motor power line.
> Maybe use a solenoid from a starter application and some kind of tether switch to control it.
> Tim
Click to expand...


Starter solenoids are not rated continuous duty so that won't work. However, you could use something like a 24117 Cole hersee continuous duty relay. You would still need a kill switch for the control wire....


----------



## jklett

What about rigging a tether to a blade fuse and securing the holder to the boat somehow? You fall overboard and the tether pulls the fuse out. Just use a fuse rated for the motor and it could kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## great white

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364928#p364928 said:


> jklett » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]What about rigging a tether to a blade fuse and securing the holder to the boat somehow? You fall overboard and the tether pulls the fuse out. Just use a fuse rated for the motor and it could kill 2 birds with 1 stone.



That's a good idea.


----------



## Andy Taylor

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364928#p364928 said:


> jklett » Sat Aug 30, 2014 5:35 pm[/url]"]What about rigging a tether to a blade fuse and securing the holder to the boat somehow? You fall overboard and the tether pulls the fuse out. Just use a fuse rated for the motor and it could kill 2 birds with 1 stone.



Thanks guys. The positive cable has a 50 amp circuit breaker on it already, about 1' from the end. Does this do me any good? As you can tell, I know nothing about this type of thing.


----------



## jklett

The circuit breaker serves pretty much the same purpose as a fuse. If you were to use my idea of a fuse for a kill switch, just go up to a 60 amp fuse so if there is an issue with the wiring the breaker will trip before the fuse.


----------



## Seafarer

Maybe something like a knife switch with a tether added? 
Maybe add a spring and release pin to unlatch the switch as well?
These are common on RVs and such.


----------



## turbotodd

If you had a foot control motor with a cable drive and momentary on/off, if you fell out the motor would shut off as soon as your foot came off of the pedal. Unless it was set on continuous on.

Mine is wireless. But the pedal is momentary on/off-when I use it. Most of the time I use the handheld remote and in that case if I fell out and was still within about 20-25 feet of the motor it would still be able to shut down. Yes it's water resistant. Already dropped it in the drink twice and it works fine.


----------



## richg99

Look at a Big Foot trolling motor switch. It has a "Constant On" setting. Put it in the battery wiring line on the positive side...

connect a cord to the small bar that keeps it ON...when you fall out, the cord, if aligned properly, will pull the switch to OFF. You probably will have to mount the switch and a screw eye on to a small piece of cutting board.

richg99

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_19867_-1__?N=635908473&affcode=42&kwid=ps_cse&cid=PLA_002742237&gclid=Cj0KEQjwy_SgBRCxhsqc3prt8rQBEiQAHI_9Gd2ub5isup94AePLg0sQOmMlnAhEPkwG5wtqgZXZLggaAmqO8P8HAQ


----------



## richg99

Re the Big Foot...I do not remember if the on/off bar swings forward or backwards. Buy the switch from somewhere you can return it if the configuration doesn't work out.


----------



## GTS225

It might be better to arrange a light spring or gas shock to turn your trolling motor, should you no longer have control. This would cause your boat to travel in a circle, and would keep it in an area that you could easily get back to it, as well as calling attention to your plight, should you need assistance. You'll also have to fight the constant spring or shock pressure, but.....

Roger


----------



## richg99

Not a bad idea, Robert. Maybe just put a bungee cord on one side.

richg99


----------



## Andy Taylor

Thanks guys. I want something very simple tough. I tried the Bigfoot switch on my trolling motor, when I had my boat, and I didn't like it.

I think I'm going to try a tether attached to one of the battery cables., like "great white" suggested. If I put an alligator clip on one of the cables, drill a hole and attach the tether to it, wouldn't that work? Attach the other end to my life vest? If so, should I attach it to the positive or negative cable?


----------



## Andy Taylor

I'm reviving this thread because I never did this last fall. This is for a trolling motor I sometimes use on my kayak.

If I use alligator clips to connect to the battery posts, drill a hole and attach a rope or tether to one of the clips, and attach the other end to my life jacket, wouldn't that work? If so, should I attach I to the pos. or neg. battery cable?

Thanks.


----------



## richg99

If you used that method, I would use the positive side. 

I wonder about an "alligator" clip carrying enough current, unless you use very large clips. Just be certain that they can easily disconnect with a good tug on the cord.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy Taylor

Maybe "alligator" clip isn't the correct word. I'm talking about the spring clips that the Minn Kota trolling motors used to come with.


----------



## richg99

Should work fine.


----------



## Andy Taylor

This is what I was thinking of. But these are only rated for 30 amps. My motor is a 40 lb. thrust. I need to look for heavier duty ones, correct?

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Seasensereg-Battery-Clips/1750206.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbattery%2Bclips%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D16%26y%3D7&Ntt=battery+clips&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

This one is 50 amp, but it sounds like it might be too tight to disconnect if I fell in. Anyone?

https://www.motorguide.com/store/accessory/rigging/50-amp-clips


----------



## lugoismad

GTS225 said:


> It might be better to arrange a light spring or gas shock to turn your trolling motor, should you no longer have control. This would cause your boat to travel in a circle, and would keep it in an area that you could easily get back to it, as well as calling attention to your plight, should you need assistance. You'll also have to fight the constant spring or shock pressure, but.....
> 
> Roger



Oh great, I don't just fall out of my boat, but I have a spinning prop come back around to attack me.


----------



## evidrine

If you could find a way to make the rotating handle control spring back to the idle position I think it would be the simplest way. The only drawback back would be haveing to constantly work the control.


----------



## TNtroller

Why not just use a rod leash and attach it to you and the yak. If you fall out, then you don't get separated from the yak.


----------



## Andy Taylor

TNtroller said:


> Why not just use a rod leash and attach it to you and the yak. If you fall out, then you don't get separated from the yak.



Even if I didn't get run down by the kayak, the kayak would still keep going after the leash broke from the force. 

Does anyone think my idea would work or not?


----------



## richg99

Your idea should work. However, the suggestion of a longer tether would stop the yak .....After the TM motor was shut down.

The TM isn't going to break almost any size tether.

Everyone is just trying to help.


----------



## Andy Taylor

Thanks Rich. Do you guys think the clips in the link below would be too tight on the battery post to disconnect if I fell out? They have serrated edges, which will grip pretty well. I'm also wondering if the force might rip the tether off of my vest before the clip disconnects from battery post. Make sense?


https://www.motorguide.com/store/accessory/rigging/50-amp-clips


----------



## evidrine

What about useing a double prong fuse holder similar to the larger one used in an AC unit. Instead of a fuse you could use a small piece of 1/4" stainless rod or something similar with an eye on it you could clip your lanyard to. Put it in line with your pos. wire. Maybe in a location more convenient that next to the battery terminals. If it gets tugged on it should pop right out.


----------



## Andy Taylor

Do you have a pic or a link of what you have in mind?


----------



## evidrine

I'm thinking maybe something similar to this.


----------



## Andy Taylor

Thanks. I don't even know what I'm looking at though. :?:


----------



## TNtroller

Google trolling motors for kayaks, and then look at some of the "kits" that are offered, kill switches are available for this setup but I don't know how the wiring would be done. Search utube as well, I saw on video where there was a kill switch/tether, may have been a bassyak setup.


----------



## Andy Taylor

OK. Thanks.


----------



## momule

I think you should forget the whole idea and let Darwinism have it's way with you.


----------



## Wyatt

You revived a thread that's been dead for 9 months just to be a dick??


----------



## Ezekiel2517

If it's not to late, how 'bout this.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/cole-hersee--emergency-cut-off-switch--P009_275_001_011


----------

